# Could someone help me with this quilt square



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I would like to make this quilt block (which is an 10 inch block). I need someone to help me change this pattern into a 12 inch block. I know there are some quilting programs out there that will do this for you.

If you can help me, I sure would appreciate it, as this is the block that I am going to do for the forum quilt on here, and, would also like to make a quilt like this for my mom...who lives in Ohio.

Thank you in advance...Marsha


http://quilting.about.com/od/blockofthemonth/ss/buckeye_block.htm


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

The small squares should be cut 3 1/2" x 3 1/2".
When sewn into a four-patch, the four patch will measure 6 1/2" x 6 1/2".

The half-square-triangles (HST) need to finish at 6 1/2" x 6 1/2". 
Cut 2 squares 7" x 7". (I always go bigger since they're easier to cut & more accurate)
Layer right sides together.
Draw diagonal line; stitch 1/4" on either side of the line.
Cut apart on the solid, diagonal line.
You end up with 2 HSTs. Trim to 6 1/2" x 6 1/2".

Here's another set of instructions on quilter's cache in the 12" block.
They cut the triangles first, then sew together into HSTs. I find this more cumbersome, and allows for stretching & more inaccuracies.
http://www.quilterscache.com/B/BuckeyeBeautyBlock.html

Hope this helps!
jennifer


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.quilterscache.com/B/BuckeyeBeautyBlock.html

LOL I went to look for the pattern at quilter's cache and came back with it to see Busybees2 had already posted. So what she said


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Thank You both so much! I had tried to find this online, but couldn't, thanks again for your help! I appreciate it so much!

Marsha


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Here is my finished block...thank you again, for helping me find the pattern!

Marsha


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Great job!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This reminds me of a question I've had related to this. Angie, or anyone else who has a "Quilter's FabriCalc", is there some sort of combination of functions to convert blocks into other sizes?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Karen - I have the calculator and never have really used it. I've not sat down with the book.

I think I can do better in my head or with a pen and paper and old fashioned math.

I just looked at the calculator - I really need to sit down and figure it out.
(sorry, I'm just blathering. I'm cutting out a couple of hunderd pieces of fabric for some Australian Compass Stars)


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Karen, I'm like Angie on this. I do better just figuring in my head or scratching it out on paper or graph paper. Graph paper is my friend. I have one of the calcs and it's never been out of the package.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I do use mine, but I've never been able to figure out all the functions. Those I have figured out and use are fantastic! I'm soooo bad at math! It takes like 10 seconds to figure out how much fabric you need, etc.


----------

